# Windows update create problem.....



## actech (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello,

We are facing some problem after windows update on windows 2003 Enterprise server.
Following is the scenario of the problem -

Server A = IIS , ASP, ASP .Net2,.Net3,mysql ,helm ,all websites hosted on this server.
Server B = Mssql 2000 and Mssql2005 with instance IP\SQLEXPRESS

PROBLEM::=
==========
1-->>All ASPx websites who used to connect MSSQL 2005 with instance IP\SQLEXPRESS is getting following error -
A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server

2---> When we reboot server A and Server B the above error gone and it work fine atlease for 1 day and again that error appear suddenly.

3--->after windows update this proablem start and also not able to browse any website (google,windows update,microsoft) from browser on SERVER A
when the above error start giving.After reboot of server all website work fine in browser.

Please help me to resolve this issues...what could be the solution?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why do you have two versions of SQL on same server? MSSQL 2000 and SQL 2005. Is the port (1433) different on the two instances?


----------



## actech (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello,

As per our client need we install 2 version on same machine.
We are using same port but having different instance to connect to server.

Our clients who are using MSSQL 2000 are not facing any problem with websites
but problem only with clints who using MSSQL2005 and that problem resolve after rebooting server
but after 1-2 days the problem start again.As i said this problem start after windows update done.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The only way to resolve this is take off all the recent updates (note down which ones), reboot and apply them one at a time and leave it until you find out which one is causing the issue.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Also, make sure that the clients have the latest version of the SQL Native Client to ensure good connectivity with SQL.
You can download the client from the Microsoft Downloads website.


----------



## actech (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks for your update...Right now I am not able to browse any website on server A but all hosted websites are working fine just MMSQL20005 websites giving error.

While troubleshooting one more thing I observed that ,in Hijackthis logs I have got following log -
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\documents and settings\administrator\windows\system32\mswsock.dll' missing
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How to solve this? Is this the reason for no access to internet on Server A server?


----------

